# We're half way done.



## IcemanSK (Apr 15, 2010)

I just have to get this one off my chest.

Yesterday, I had a family of 3 kids come for an introductory class. I had my assistant run them through things we do on the first day. Afterward, I spoke to their mom. She said the kids had taken TKD before a few years ago. When I asked the kids what rank they attained they said, "we are about half way done." (Meaning half way to BB!) If that wasn't bad enough, my assistant couldn't tell by anything she did with them that they'd ever set foot in a dojang before! 

They mom tells me that her older two kids (not one of the 3 who took my class) were both BB's from this other school. I doubt I'd get these older ones as students because, well, they're done:barf:

Strange days indeed.


----------



## Drac (Apr 15, 2010)

I hear ya Iceman..


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 16, 2010)

But isn't that the way it's supposed to be? Now that the older kids are done, they won't have to practice or learn anything else for the rest of their lives. A black belt confers the owner with that special magic of lifetime retention.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2010)

We all know a BB is the entire journey that is why I am a forever white belt...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 16, 2010)

The sad part to me is that they spent a few years in a dojang that either didn't try to change this perception or encouraged this perception, somehow. Even from a business standpoint, why would you discourage students to stick with it as long as they can?


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been in many TKD schools and have noticed a very wide range of training techniques.  If the kids came out of a belt factory and spent the whole time testing for rank and not worrying about retention, this doesnt' surprise me at all.


----------



## grydth (Apr 18, 2010)

Kids are half done, Mom's half baked and hope you didn't buy the full problem package......


----------



## Carol (Apr 18, 2010)

I betcha dollars to doughnuts that's the language that used at their prior dojang.  When a student, especially a child, with a high gupt rank was getting frustrated, they were probably told "hang in there, you're almost done" or something like that.

I wouldn't get too upset with Mom for this (not saying that you are), it sounds like Mom doesn't train and doesn't really have a full understanding of how a black belt is just the beginning.  I don't either, for that matter.   Hopefully, if the kids get closer to black, they will have a better understanding.  I know if they stick with you, the definitely will. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't let it get you down Iceman. You are going to see this kind of crap every once in a while. You're a top notch instructor and I know that your student base is also top notch.​


----------

